# Budgies Fighting



## bulletsco92 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have two budgies, one is roughly 6 months(male) while the other is roughly 3(female).

The male will move away from the female and the female will follow, if they get close the male will bite. after a while, the female will end up attacking the male. This doesn't always happen, usually once or twice a day. Usually, they are best friends and will be together and will groom each other and sleep together etc. but will fight over food. 

What can I do to fix this? when i try to separate them the male protects the female and stops me from trying to remove each other.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What is the size of the cage they are in and how many food dishes do you have?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

How large is the cage you have them in?
Length, Width and Height. Measure it if you don't know so you can provide accurate information. 

Do you have two separate food dishes and two separate water dishes in the cage?

When you say the female "attacks" the male, what exactly does she do? Is she biting the male, trying to pin him down or what?

If there is actual fighting and not just bickering, then the two birds will probably need to be separated. Each bird in an individual cage and in separate rooms. There is no way the male can prevent you from separating the two birds unless you allow it.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

By answering the questions asked above, it will give us more of a clear idea what might be going on. Bickering is much different than fighting. Since they seem friendly most of the time, I suspect it might just be normal bickering or establishing a pecking order.


----------



## bulletsco92 (Jul 20, 2018)

No, they actually bite. Sometimes the female will fly and land on top of him or push him off the perch. I only can show you a picture of the cage

Also, they have two of everything, food and water wise


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Given that the budgies are actually fighting, you need to separate them into individual cages as I explained in my previous post. This is important because if you ignore the warning signs, there is a good chance your female will end up severely injuring or killing the male.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. Since your budgies are fighting that badly, you need to separate them right away to prevent injury or undue stress. Besides, that doesn't look like a cage large enough for two budgies. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links FaeryBee posted to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see you around the forums! :wave:


----------

